

Text Messaging to Groups is Simple & Free w/ SendHub - ashrust
http://www.7x7.com/tech-gadgets/text-messaging-groups-simple-sendhub

======
klewelling
How is this service different from GroupMe?

~~~
ashrust
Groupme is like instant messaging for a group. SendHub is much more like
email.

